
On Von Rospach’s ‘Apple’s 2016 in Review’, and the AirPort and Mac Pro Lineups - MrJagil
http://daringfireball.net/2017/01/von_rospach_apple_airport_mac_pro
======
Esau
"Updates to the same basic design would make sense. An all-new design would
make sense. Getting out of the Mac Pro game would make sense. Selling 1000-day
old pro workstations at the same prices as in 2013 makes no sense. Whatever
the explanation is, this situation is an unmitigated disaster."

You know it's bad when even Gruber can't find a way to give Apple the benefit
of the doubt.

